# Chapman v. LMU for MFA Screenwriting



## Georgie Boyy (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey everyone. I've been accepted to both schools and am pretty torn between the two. I know several of you are also in the same boat and I'd love to get some conversation going about this. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 24, 2020)

Georgie Boyy said:


> I've been accepted to both schools and am pretty torn between the two.


Gave you the LMU badge too so you can access that private forum too as you're a Supporting Member. Thank you!


----------



## patrick.simpson (Mar 24, 2020)

I am in the same boat. I feel like Chapman and LMU are neck and neck in terms of ranking so reputation isn’t as big of a factor. I really liked visiting Chapman’s campus and meeting the faculty. Unfortunately, COVID-19 screwed up my in-person interview and tour of LMU so that was a bummer.


----------



## Georgie Boyy (Mar 24, 2020)

@patrick.simpson Dude, my experience was the exact opposite. I got the full treatment at LMU but didn't get a chance to meet with anyone over at Chapman haha. I've been doing a lot of research and speaking with anyone I can about them. Incredibly similar in rep, the only major differences are LMU's 3rd year and Chapman being way down in Orange. If you've got a chance, you should reach out to Patricia Meyer at LMU, she was wonderful to speak with about the program.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 24, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Gave you the LMU badge too so you can access that private forum too as you're a Supporting Member. Thank you!


 There's a private forum?


----------



## patrick.simpson (Mar 25, 2020)

Georgie Boyy said:


> @patrick.simpson Dude, my experience was the exact opposite. I got the full treatment at LMU but didn't get a chance to meet with anyone over at Chapman haha. I've been doing a lot of research and speaking with anyone I can about them. Incredibly similar in rep, the only major differences are LMU's 3rd year and Chapman being way down in Orange. If you've got a chance, you should reach out to Patricia Meyer at LMU, she was wonderful to speak with about the program.



Funny how we had totally different experiences. I honestly loved both schools and it's now down to the wire. My Chapman deposit is due this Friday and obviously it's making me anxious. I feel like LMU has much more flexibility and is less rigid than Chapman in that you don't follow a specific track until later on in the program.


----------



## Georgie Boyy (Mar 25, 2020)

patrick.simpson said:


> Funny how we had totally different experiences. I honestly loved both schools and it's now down to the wire. My Chapman deposit is due this Friday and obviously it's making me anxious. I feel like LMU has much more flexibility and is less rigid than Chapman in that you don't follow a specific track until later on in the program.


Yeah I feel the same way. You should email Chapman, they gave me an extension to April 15th. I'm feeling great about both of them, but I think I'm giving the edge to LMU. The location can't be beat, plus I'm planning on trying to intern/work at a studio or production company and take some classes at the comedy schools in town. Can't do that from Chapman, it's just too far away.


----------



## thinksinprose (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello! Current first year Chapman MFA Screenwriter. I've been in Los Angeles for about a decade and I'm currently (before the world shut down anyway) commuting to school. I know the decision is a lot and info is limited, so please ask me questions!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> There's a private forum?


Yes the private forums are located at the bottom of the forum list here:

https://www.filmschool.org/forums/#private-film-school-student-forums.142


----------

